

Social Networking is Like Fast Food - jonhmchan
http://www.jonhmchan.com/thoughts/2013/4/15/social-networking-is-like-fast-food

======
Fuzzwah
I'm trying to think of _any_ experiences visiting websites which I could
equate to a memorable dining experience at my favorite restaurant. I can't.

So maybe the whole web is like fast food.

~~~
jonhmchan
OP here - so the experience may not just be about actually being on websites.
The kinds of social technologies I'd like to see probably serve as more of a
supporting foundation for social interaction IRL than an experience that lives
on the web.

Things like online dating, Meetup, foursquare, are all sort of in this vein,
but not quite. It's the kind of technology that creates memorable dining
experiences with your friends - something like that.

